# Rare Coaling Station



## Neophyte42! (Apr 24, 2018)

Not sure which heading to post this under, so I’m going to start here and see if anyone can help me.
I am searching for plans and/or specifications for a relatively seldom used (at least here in the United States) coaling station that is combined with a sand bunker.
The rather unique design calls for a long ramp (usually a 4% grade) that leads up to an area where coal cars can dump their load into bins which eventually service the locomotives/tenders. Another name for this type of station is a wharf-coaling station but has nothing to do with naval stuff. Because of the size and grade, this takes considerable room and is not modeled frequently.
Any help—plans, specifications, photos would be extremely appreciated. Thanks.
Mike


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here's a good place to start:

https://www.google.com/search?q=HO+...hUL7YMKHXudCRYQ9QEINDAD#imgrc=C-iHzEY5pi9tMM:

I have a similar home built trestle for my sand and gravel
distributor. It's important to use flex track to allow for a
gradual slope change at the top and also bottom of the
approach. The loco never goes on the trestle or
approach. Always use buffer cars between loco and
loaded car.

Here is a pic of the basic trestle and approach sans
track.











Don


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

here is a drawing of one , but it was for mainline use. http://www.loc.gov/pictures/collection/hh/item/pa1903/ 

here are photos of smaller one https://www.loc.gov/resource/hhh.pa1293.photos?st=gallery

another that's simple http://www.nwhs.org/archivesdb/detail.php?ID=89978


----------



## Neophyte42! (Apr 24, 2018)

Don, Thanks for the photo and reference. I can certainly use some of the photos at that website to better help me understand the type of structures that were used and your model looks very similar to what I need.

J.C. Great references although that Eire coaling station looks a bit ramshackle. One of the LOC references has more detail than the sketchy plan I have so I think I'll be able to fill in a few blanks.

I appreciate your assistance. Tremendous help.:appl:


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

fyi if you download from the LOC use the tiff format they print out with better definition than the jpg ones.


----------



## Neophyte42! (Apr 24, 2018)

J.C.--learned that by trial and error. The tiff format gave a nice, clean reproduction.

Mike


----------

